# Auto Detailing: Spring Special



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey Guy/Gals,

I have been detailing for a lot of forum members for over a year now.

I have decided to run a spring special for new and previous clients. The special price will be for all sized vehicles from 2 door coupes to 4 door trucks. The price is a great deal even for a smaller car and an even better deal for the bigger trucks.

Spring Special: 75$
includes: Full wash (wheels, wheel wells, door jambs, tires dressed, etc)
wax/sealant that will provide 3-6 months protection 
interior and exterior windows

Here is some feedback from other forum members that have had their vehicles detailed through me: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f58/auto-detailing-86264/

PM me with any questions or to schedule an appointment.

*other services can be added to the special at an additional cost
**Spring special pricing will run through the end of May.


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Bump for another month of these prices. Will run through the end of May.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I may take you up on this I've been neglecting my truck too much lately!
how do we set it up??


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Shoot me a PM with your phone number and I'll give you a call tomorrow to get it set up.


----------



## jaxon1023 (Sep 26, 2010)

My fiancé has a 2006 is250 and the backseat is home to a two year old and she's a server at mcguires so her shoes are nasty. How much to have the interior cleaned with the wash?


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

For the last few days of this special I will drop the price of cars down to $60 for exterior wash and wax. Trucks will stay at $75.

Special will end when May is over.


----------

